# Looking for two rats in the southern IN, mid IN, north KY area



## Coconutlepers (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm starting my search for two sweet little rats for my home. This will be my first time owning rats. I live in southern Indiana, but I can travel in any direction in Indiana for about an hour, give or take. I also frequent to Louisville, KY often so I can meet there and anywhere around there. I also have family around Elizabethtown, so any around there is also good, but timing would be a bit more difficult. 

I would prefer a younger pair, but older is fine as well. I'm very much so interested in a pair that is very loving and cuddly.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Check out rattie tattie rescue. They're located in Cincinnati oh and provide transport.


----------



## DLTurner (Sep 27, 2014)

I live in southern IN & just picked up two girls from Lita (check out the adoption forums). it's an hour and a half drive, but worth it.


----------



## Coconutlepers (Oct 26, 2014)

I think I'm talking to her about two right now! I live around Sellersburg, so pretty far south.


----------

